# Baby Pigeon



## TempestSnow (Jul 1, 2002)

I live in here in 'sunny' florida where it was raining very hard out when I was about to let my dogs out to do their business and I noticed a bird on the ground. I approached it thinking it was injured but it managed to fly away. Then I noticed a baby pidgeon where the other bird had been. I steped away hoping that the parent would return to her fallen nest but to much time passed for me to ignore the bird. I have read the information on your web site and so far it ha helped but is there any additional things I should know before I take this baby bird under my wing? I am using laytex gloves to handle the bird, is this ok?


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hi, Welcome and thanks for looking out for this little pigeon









First how old is the pigeon??? You can check out baby sara's pics on the front page to figure out the age of the baby...Also if you touch the baby the parents will not abandon it, so you don't have to wear gloves!

And how long has it been since the parents left?

If you have anymore questions please post them here!









Mary


----------



## TempestSnow (Jul 1, 2002)

I can't tell the age. It's feathers are just begining to show from the tips. It has been about an hour or two since the parent left. Should I attempt to reintroduce it to its fallen nest so that the parent may return?


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Do you know where the nest is? 
If you can see it clearly then put him back in his nest and wait and if the parents return then all is well....if they don't then you will need to care for him









Mary


----------



## TempestSnow (Jul 1, 2002)

The nest had fallen on the ground where the parent origionally was with the baby. Should I keep the nest on the ground and put the baby there, or should I try to repair the nest in the above tree with the baby? I am afraid that the nest was poorly built in the first place and it may fall again. There doesn't appear to be a father of the baby, only one bird was around.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

If they return i am sure they will feed him on the ground since you found one pigeon sitting near the baby, check the babies crop (puffy chest area) if it is full then he has been fed and wait awhile if the parents don't show up them you really must take over.

Mary


----------



## TempestSnow (Jul 1, 2002)

I have returned the bird to the nest and the parent did return but now there is another problem. A squrell is about tormenting the parent pigeon. Should I do something about this or will the parent be able to hadle it?


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Hmm...
Maybe this is why the nest was knocked to the ground.

Julie


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I don't know i have no idea about squirrels attacking pigeons!!

I would say just watch them and see if the parents can handle it, if not scare the squirrel away and the parents might fly too but i am sure they will come back again...


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Thats true Julie!!...the nest is probably not secure.




> Originally posted by turkey:
> *Hmm...
> Maybe this is why the nest was knocked to the ground.
> 
> Julie*


----------



## TempestSnow (Jul 1, 2002)

The parent returned for a short while but the squrrel came back and scared the parent away. Now the parent is no where to be found. The baby appeared to have been fed recently, so about how long should I keep the baby by its nest before I give up?


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

It's much much better to keep him and let him grow up with his parents since he will grow faster....since it's not like they abandoned him the only problem is the nest and the squirrl!

Is there anything you could put to protect the nest from the squirrl?

Mary


----------



## TempestSnow (Jul 1, 2002)

The best I can do is place an old wooden chair over the fallen nest. Would that work, or would it just keep the parents away scared?


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

From what I've been hearing, the parents should always come back.

Julie


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I agree with Julie they probably will come back and as i said before it's best to keep the baby with his parents!









Keep us posted!

Mary


----------



## motomarie (Jun 29, 2002)

hi I think that was very nice of you to take that pigeon like that but I wouldn't keep it long because it is wild.....Right?!?!?!
-Emily


----------



## TempestSnow (Jul 1, 2002)

I found out that the baby is about 13 days old. What and how should I feed the baby? The parent didn't appear to return so I decided to take the baby into my house. It is now dark out so I may try returning the baby to its nest tomorrow. Thank you for all of your help.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

If the parents fed him already and it's dark now i don't think he will need to be fed......Check his crop to make sure..

Mary


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Be sure to let us know if we can help with the hand feeding, should it be necessary.
Carl


----------



## TempestSnow (Jul 1, 2002)

I own a Cockatail and was wondering if it would be O.K to feed the baby some Millet(spray)? Also at 14 days should I put a water dish in the container with the bird?


----------



## TempestSnow (Jul 1, 2002)

I am having trouble trying to feed it and any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TempestSnow (Jul 1, 2002)

I have some white rice is that ok to give to the baby? Should it be served hot or cold?


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Ok, here it goes!
You don't need to put water near the baby since he can not drink yet.....If you have some oatmeal flakes..make a paste(not too thick or it will harden in the crop and make problems, make it thiner) with warm water(NOT hot) and hand feed it to him....
First hold your left hand around the back of the babys head with your thumb and index finger holding the beak open.
With your right hand take the food and place it in the mouth and he will swallow it...

keep doing this until his crop feels full but skwishy like a marshmallow(WARNING! do not over feed so it's too full or he will choke)

When his crop feels empty then feed him again...Hope this helps for now and please if you have anymore questions post them here!










Mary


----------



## york (Jun 26, 2002)

same as above, but I used Breton crackers. Let them soak in luke warm water... then pickup the paste and insert it in a oral seringe. Worked like a charm!


----------



## TempestSnow (Jul 1, 2002)

Great News! I tried returning the baby to its nest before had to leave and two pigeons came to the nest and fed the baby. The pigeons don't look like the pigion that was origionaly nesting with the baby but it might just be me. Is it odd for a baby pigeon to be adopted by another pigeon? Also these pigeons are not staying at the nest all of the time they sometimes leave the nest for long periods of time? Should I leave the baby alone on the ground where the nest has fallen for these long periods of time? Any info to help clear this up would be great. Thanks!


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Thats GREAT!!!!

The baby seems big now so they don't have to sit on him, they will leave him alone and come to feed him when he is hungry....

Keep watching to make SURE the parents are feeding him(you can keep checking for fresh poop that way you know he is being fed).
Good Luck









Mary


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

You said the "Nest" i assume it is the nest on the ground...You should watch out since something might get him like a squirrel or a cat!


----------



## TempestSnow (Jul 1, 2002)

Thewhole nest and the only nest is on the ground. I just built a small wooden nest and nailed it to the tree near where the other nest seemed to have fallen from. Will this be ok or will the parents be scared to go near this strange looking nest?


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Maybe they will be afraid of it, i also build a new nest once and put 2 babies in it and the parents didn't go near it so i had to put them back in the old place....if you are moving the baby make sure they are watching where you take him to the new nest!

Mary


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Folks,
This is some mess. Sometimes, nobody knows what the right thing is to do. 
I'll put my two cents in and see what you think about it.
First, the danger is not a squrrel. It's rodents and predatory birds. This is easy prey and I would get the birds off the ground.
If the site of the original nest cannot be located and reconstructed, I would take the birds in to raise them.
If the birds are raised by people, you all know the problem. They bond. They forget they are pigeons. They tame. They lose any ability to learn how to forage for food. They have absolutely no idea of what a car can do. They think all people are like the ones who raised them and will fly to anybody. Most of the time, they don't know how to hook up with a flock and learn from it.
To keep them safe, they would have to be adopted or put into a coop.
It's a very serious problem when we intervene to save life and there are no easy answers.


----------



## TempestSnow (Jul 1, 2002)

Even Greater News! The parent pigeons have gone to the new nest and are feeding the baby regularly. I may submit a picture for you to see the little squabie. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

GOOD!!!









I am sooo glad it all turned out well, and yes please send a pic!

Mary


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank goodness for another happy ending! I look forward to the photos. (Just seeing if this graphic thing works)


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Cynthia I love those happy faces!!!! I got a shock at first thinking i had somekind of error on my computer...lol

Mary


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Mary,
Thanks. I had been worrying about that pigeon all day, and felt that on this occasion I could smile for all of us!










Cynthia


----------



## TempestSnow (Jul 1, 2002)

I have taken a picture of the nest with the parent in it on the baby. You can see it at ( http://www.geocities.com/asapcnpshop/bird.htm ) as of now there is just one picture but keep chhecking out the page. I will add more as the baby grows.

Thanks again.
Josh


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I don't know about everyone else but it looks to me like she is a mourning dove not a pigeon!!

Mary









P.S Great job on the nest box!









[This message has been edited by maryco (edited July 02, 2002).]


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Aaaahhhh!!!









I was going to ask what kind of pigeon that is!

Cynthia


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Beautiful job!!! You did great. That is one picture I won't forget.
Did you know that the bird is really a mourning dove?


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Wonderful ending! Wonderful graphics cyro! Also wonderful Mourning Dove?!?! Ha ha, this really is a great web site! 

So, that is a mourning dove? I get them in my back yard. Brown with black speckles. I also get a ring necked dove(?) Tan with a half of a ring behind it's neck. Can anyone verify that's what a ringed neck dove looks like? It's slighty larger then the mourning dove. 

Julie

PS. You did a great job taking care of this mourning dove. I'm sure the parents would eat finch seed if you left it out for them. I throw out a handful for the doves in my yard daily. 

[This message has been edited by turkey (edited July 02, 2002).]


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Julie,

In your part of the US is where escaped (or introduced?) Eurasian Collared Doves first started to colonise in the 80s. They are quite delicate looking, lightish tan, red feet, thin bill, black half collar at back of neck. They make a mournful 'coo-COO-coo' when perched. 

John


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Julie and John,
Could the bird Julie is talking about be an escaped pet dove?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Fred,

It is certainly possible - Ringed Turtle-doves do escape and are sometimes spotted, and are similar to the Collared Dove, according to my Birds of N America. I believe they are probably a little smaller than the Mourning and Collared Doves. 

Regards

John


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by John_D:
> *
> Eurasian Collared Doves... They are quite delicate looking, lightish tan, red feet, thin bill, black half collar at back of neck.
> John*


That is exactly what they look like. While most of the doves I see are the Mourning Doves, as described in a previous post. There are quite a few of the ones described above in this quote."Eurasian Collared Doves". Its good to put a name with the face.

Julie


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

Hi Julie!

What part of the country are you in? I live in Ohio and I had a flock of ringneck doves in 4 different colors that i let fly free and they thrived over the summer and raised young in the trees,but in the winter they got frostbite and died


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

yup....I'd have to say it's a mourning dove too!

I don't know if it is "normal"...but the mourning doves around here don't build their own nests (like pigeons, I believe that doves are crummy nest builders....









The ones we have nesting around here lay their eggs in nests left over from last year from other birds...robins and grackles mostly here.

And Julie...sounds like what you have is a ringneck. Probably one that got away from someone? Although, hubby was once told by a pigeon guy that he kept ringnecks in his loft all winter...then in the spring, would open the doors...they'd all go out, nest in the trees around his place. Then, in the fall, when the nights got shorter and colder, they'd all come back into his loft! Don't know how true this is, but I know the guy, and he isn't one to make up stories!


----------



## devorah (Apr 10, 2002)

Angelica is a ring necked dove.

Great story, TempestSnow, and what a wonderful thing you did by nailing the next box to the tree !!

--Devorah www.austinduckpolice.org


----------

